# Gunther Rall's Black 13 Bf-109G2



## DaneBramage (Jun 27, 2010)

1/24 Trumpeter OOB Home cast Tire/wheel.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^That's a work of art, that is!


----------



## hwmccullough (Jul 15, 2010)

Was this Hasagawa or Tamiya?


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Super nice!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nicely done - that cockpit turned out great!


----------

